
AWS lets agencies carry out unconstitutional surveillence on their customers - um_ya
https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/6phcxi/i_will_remain_quiet_no_longer_and_americans_need?d=1
======
bdibs
He’s tired of surveillance so he posts publicly on a site hosted on AWS.

He’s just some disgruntled employee, clearly just trolling for attention (why
post on The Donald otherwise).

